# Easy range Sibelius



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm scouting for a work that I might conducting with an amateur symphony orchestra next year.

The strings are decent, but the woodwinds have some more technical difficulties.

Since I never really got in contact with Sibelius (not further then the opening tune of the music notation software  ) I figure I might go for one of his works.

Any reccomendations of something that isn't too hard on the orchestra, but still presents itself as a nice piece?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Sibelius is just hard. People will recommend you do the second symphony, but I can't. It takes more than technical goods to play Sibelius well (thought it takes plenty of that as well, especially on the wind players, which is why I think you'll find it difficult to find Sibelius pieces for your orchestra); it takes playing like a real ensemble, and it takes a true feel for the music. Otherwise it will inevitably sound sort of bad.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

Since the strings are good and the woodwinds lousy, tell the latter to stay home and perform _Andante festivo_. Just the strings and a lonely timpanist in the back!


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Lisztfreak said:


> Since the strings are good and the woodwinds lousy, tell the latter to stay home and perform _Andante festivo_. Just the strings and a lonely timpanist in the back!


The strings had better be darn good to put that piece off at all well. I can't tell you how many horrible performances of that I've heard because of one or two people being the slightest bit out of tune. People see this piece as being easy when in fact it isn't at all.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

World Violist said:


> The strings had better be darn good to put that piece off at all well. I can't tell you how many horrible performances of that I've heard because of one or two people being the slightest bit out of tune. People see this piece as being easy when in fact it isn't at all.


Really? Well, you're definitely better informed than I am, being an orchestra player. I bet the difficulties arise because of the absolute unison and clear, icy textures that have to be achieved? Anyways, an awesome and so solemn piece of music, could be a national anthem if words were written to the melody.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Lisztfreak said:


> Really? Well, you're definitely better informed than I am, being an orchestra player. I bet the difficulties arise because of the absolute unison and clear, icy textures that have to be achieved? Anyways, an awesome and so solemn piece of music, could be a national anthem if words were written to the melody.


That also. Everything has to be perfect or it starts to fall apart.

I agree. It's really quite the amazing piece. Gorgeous stuff.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

And how about some cheap suites like Suite mignonne or Suite champetre?


----------



## Mirror Image (Apr 20, 2009)

Sibelius is difficult to play period. It doesn't matter what piece it is. You're going to fun across some very difficult parts. I have talked to many orchestra players who have played Sibelius and they all say the same thing: he's hard to play well.


----------



## JSK (Dec 31, 2008)

I played this one work by Sibeilus which wasn't incredibly challenging by his standards. This was the Romanze in C for string orchestra.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

String only won't do. I did a strings only last year and I want to go for the full thing. Guess I'll be looking at other composers. (a Mendelssohn Symphony maybe)


----------



## woodwind_fan (Sep 9, 2008)

Don't do Mendelssohn 4 unless the woodwinds are exceptional at tongueing... it's a killer for the clarinets!


----------

